# Question for those who would spot before AF



## StranjeGirl

Hi everyone and congrats on you BFPs! I was wondering if any of you used to get pre AF spotting, and if so did you still get it the month you got your bfp. Or, did you need to take care of the reasons for your spotting before being able to get a bfp? Suddenly I have started spotting the past 2 months, even with taking 100mg of b6 and vitex. Any thoughts are very appreciated!! Happy and healthy 9 months to all of you!!! :)


----------



## losingtheplot

hey hun, i always have some brown spotting before af, 6 weeks ago i thought that the witch was on her way, but nothing started ( i started spotting on the wed got a tiny bfp vvvv faint on the thurs but decided it was an evap) i got a positive on the saturday i carried on spotting and light pinkish bleeding for a week. I have never really thought about it or what it means but this is the first pregnancy that i have ever had spotting with so very worrying. I hope this helps a little x x x


----------



## babylove719

I had been spotting for 5-7 days before AF every month. I was starting to get concerned about it having a bad effect on my luteal phase actually. The month I conceived I had some verrry light spotting very early Like maybe around either ovulation or conception date (which was not normal for me). Then nothing. My biggest clue that I was pregnant was my LACK of spotting before AF was due! (if that makes any sense) So to answer your question clearly:: No, I did NOT have my normal pre-AF spotting the month of my bfp and I havn't spotted at all. But some women do!! Good Luck either way hun! Hope it's your month! 

ETA: That month I had started taking a 50mg vitamin B supplement. Don't know if that helped or if it was just a coincidence. :)


----------



## StranjeGirl

Thanks gals! This helps, I guess it can be different for everyone and I won't get too upset until the real period starts! Also, losingtheplot, I have read over and over again that spotting in pregnancy is very common..it is only the heavy bleeding that is usually cause for concern. I hope your dr can put your mind at ease! :)


----------



## sequeena

I was a spotter and actually... I didn't spot the month I got my :bfp: I didn't get any implantation spotting either!


----------



## zb5

I always spotted before AF, and the month I got my BFP I started my usual spotting around 9 dpo. However, it never got as heavy as it did in a normal month. In fact, I am 12 weeks now and still having light spotting on and off (maybe 50% of days I have some spotting). My doctor told me after my 10 week ultrasound not to worry about it unless it became bright red.

I have no idea what causes my spotting, it worried me when we were TTC but in the end we got pregnant on our 4th cycle of trying which isn't too bad at all. Vitamin B never helped me at all.

Anyway, good luck to you hon! I know spotting can really cause a lot of worry. :hugs:


----------



## Babyluck

I had had trouble with spotting for the past year & had changed my pill several times & had tests done to try & solve it but it still kept happening! The month I got my BFP I didn't have any spotting at all which gave me a good idea that I may be pregnant!!! 

Good luck Hun xxx


----------



## RoxyRoo

Hi, I had spotting for 5-6 days before AF every month.

I still had the spotting the month I got my bfp, starting at 9dpo. It stopped at around 6 weeks, two early scans have shown all is ok.

I still don't know why I had spotting every month but it didn't stop me falling pregnant.

Good luck :)


----------



## Moolia

sequeena said:


> I was a spotter and actually... I didn't spot the month I got my :bfp: I didn't get any implantation spotting either!

I was the same. Usually spot for 2-3 days before af and was very worried if this might mean low progesterone or luteal phase defect but it was all ok because I got a bfp on the second month of ttc and no spotting at all around time of missed af or since! Fx'd! 
Good luck and hope your bfp comes soon :)


----------



## WannabemomV

I had spotting 2-4 days before Af starts too. The cycle I got my BFP I didn't have any spotting- thats why I took a test. I tried B6 several cycles but it seemed to make my cycles Shorter??!!! So I stopped taking it.


----------



## StranjeGirl

Thank you all so much for responding! This just started for me a couple months ago and I was so worried it would stop me from getting pregnant. It is so encouraging to hear that all of you were able to get your bfps even though you typically had spotting. Thank you!!! :)


----------



## LadyLupton

BUMP - any more answers, anyone?


----------



## lozzie27

Hi I got my bfp on Tuesday and since trying from jan I noticed I have spotted a few days before af like the other girls said thought it was odd this cycle that I didn't spot and that was the month I got my bfp!
I to was starting to worry about my lp and hormone problems etc, in fact I still am worried so reading this thread is reassuring for me as well good luck on bfp


----------



## Clover Jane

I had about three or four days of pre-AF spotting for several years, and believed (from reading the internet) that I might have a progesterone deficiency.

I finally went to the doctor about it last December.
The doctor did a trans-vag ultrasound and saw that my uterine lining was a bit overly thick for where I was in my cycle.
She decided to do a D&C and another procedure where they look inside your uterus with a tiny camera, I can't remember the name of it.

It was day surgery, but I was put to sleep for it (for the first time ever. It was scary, but it wasn't nearly as bad as I imagined).
Anyway, it turned out I had an endometrial polyp, which was benign. The doctor removed it during the D&C, and told me that was what had been causing the pre-AF bleeding! The polyp, responding to my hormones, would actually start to bleed several days before AF came.
Weird, huh?
After the polyp was removed, I never had pre-AF spotting again.

Anyway, it was nice to know I was healthy and had no hormonal problems.
I got pregnant two months later, in February.
I don't think the polyp would've prevented me from getting pregnant, but on the other hand, having a D&C and getting all cleaned out may have helped.
Who knows?

:shrug:


----------



## cantwaitforu

I had pre-AF spotting, and was all set to begin seeing a fertility specialist after my doctor did an initial work up with FSH and progesterone testing. Two days after I got my appointment, I noticed I wasn't spotting, AF was due. I tested and got my BFP. 

For as long as I could remember, I would spot before AF was due. The earliest ever was 5dpo, and my luteal phase was on the shorter side. I was ttc for 9 months and charted every month. 

I got my bfp on 12 dpo. I had my progesterone tested on 15 dpo and it was 133 - which is very high. My doctor discovered that progesterone was never my issue, but my FSH and LH were low and not quite in the normal range. 

There is a group of amazing girls in the TTC discussions and forums who have this same problem. They are very supportive and friendly. Check it out:

https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-groups/503880-spotting-week-before-af-every-month-anyone-else.html


----------



## Hullabaloo

I spotted every month from about 8ish dpo until AF arrived bang on 14dpo. The month I got my BFP (month 6) I had one day of spotting at 9dpo, thought that was it for the month, then it stopped. It's one of the things that made me test - got my BFP at 11dpo.


----------



## BlaireUK

I got spotting in the days leading up to my af. I got it again this month as normal before and after I got a BFP. It's stopped now but my midwife say's I could be prone to spotting all through my pregnancy and not to worry unless its bright red, consistent or i'm cramping.


----------



## loving_arms

I spotted every month for 5 days before AF. I got my BFP on my first cycle ttc. I did not have any spotting the month I got my bfp. Fx'd for you!


----------



## pinkchucks

Anyone else?


----------



## libbylou

I never used to spot mid-cycle but for the past 3-4 months I have been spotting a bit (maybe a couple days of brownish CM when I went to the washroom and wiped) around the time I would be ovulating. I did still get this the month I got my BFP


----------



## Nectar

Bump


----------



## pinkchucks

Bump


----------



## lysh

I always starting spotting a few days before AF. Through BBT charting,I found out I also had a short luteal phase. My doctor put me on prometrium (progesterone supplement) and I still had spotting and a shorter luteal phase. Well, when I got my BFP, I was spotting as usual (but MUCH lighter than it normally is) and the day AF usually comes full bore it did not. I continued to spot for a week after getting my BFP and then it continued to happen inconsistently. But everything is okay....maybe those who tend to spot prior to AF continue to spot a bit during the 1st trimester....who knows! But it certainly did not prevent me from getting preggos!


----------



## MrsHY

Bump!
As a regular spotter (from 5/6dpo) I would love to hear other ladies' experiences - when you got your BFP did you spot at all? x


----------



## lysh

As an update from my previous post...I spotted before and after AF plus I had a short luteal phase. My doctor put me on Prometrium. I did get my BFP (as mentioned in the previous post) and spotted for the first 10 days. However, I continued my prometrium and now I am doing fine and baby is doing well! So there is hope!!


----------



## dreaminghopin

Would love to hear from others who spot before AF and managed to conceive x


----------



## Charlene_b_x

I would always spot from 7dpo!! The month I got my bfp I started spotting 2dpo! I thought great defo out this month. But the spotting didn't get heavier infact a couple of days I had nothing at all and then it stopped. Got bfp 11/12 dpo
X


----------



## Applepine

I have spotted before AF since before I can remember. It took me eleven months to conceive so I was beginning to think that the spotting was a sign it would never happen. However, the month I finally got my bfp there was no spotting at all.


----------



## dreaminghopin

Thanks so much for replying. On a particular downer today as spotting has arrived even earlier that usual this month. Glad to know that it didn't stop you guys getting pregnant. Thanks again x


----------



## Melissa x

I usually spot for 7 days before and 7 days before af it started as normal (all brown) then by day 4 started going where usually it wud get worse closer to af! That's what made me think I was pregnant! That and everything smelt so strong! X


----------



## polaris

I never spotted before AF before I had my son, but since I had him I spotted for at least four or five days before AF every month. It took 10 months to get my BFP and I was worried that the spotting might be a sign of a problem, especially because I never had it before my first pregnancy. The month that I got pregnant I never spotted at all. It was my only symptom really!


----------



## Radkat

Since going off the pill about 5 months ago, I started spotting for anywhere from 3-6 days before AF. So this month, I started spotting right on cue (10 dpo) for AF to come, same color/amount for a couple of days. I tested the first day just in case and it was BFN. The spotting stopped after a few days, which is unusual for it to stop for more than 2 days and I hadn't gotten my period (although it wasn't due until the next or two). So I tested again and it was BFP.

So yes, you can get pregnant even if you spot before AF. Good luck!


----------



## Heibi

I generally have brown spotting before period starts. I did NOT get this the month BFP came.


----------



## ParisJeTadore

MrsHY said:


> Bump!
> As a regular spotter (from 5/6dpo) I would love to hear other ladies' experiences - when you got your BFP did you spot at all? x

I have for the last five years!! And I thought I was the only one! I put myself through so much worry and was convinced I wouldn't be able to get pg. I would spot anywhere from six to ten days before my period every month. But I am happy to report that it only took 3 months to get my bfp :) and that month I had NO spotting. Obviously, I knew something was up!


----------



## dreaminghopin

Thanks again everyone for all your replies.. it does give us spotters some hope. Also wondering if any of you did anything that helped with spotting. I have read on some forums that vit b helped. Thanks again x


----------



## Kare2012

I wonder this too, did you all do anything about your pre-AF spotting or no? I debate if I should take something for it like Vit B or if that would mess up my body more!? 

I've been trying 2 cycles and have spotted 3-4 days before AF since I came off the pill last March. Just got spotting today so I'm thinking I'm out this month but now after reading some of these comments I want to stay hopeful... Thanks!




dreaminghopin said:


> Thanks again everyone for all your replies.. it does give us spotters some hope. Also wondering if any of you did anything that helped with spotting. I have read on some forums that vit b helped. Thanks again x


----------



## ParisJeTadore

I talked to my obgyn about this and he told me that there really weren't any options other than going back on bcp (which I quickly declined as I blame my spotting on bcp in the first place!).

It's so nice to see that I'm not the only one who has dealt with this. I wish I had found these boards so much sooner so I could have avoided worrying about this for such a long time.


----------



## Nectar

Thanks for all your great replies, ladies.

I thought this would be my month as it's my last month before my FS appoinment!

Today I started my usual spotting at 9dpo. I have been down about it all day but after reading some of these threads I guess there is still _some _glimmer of hope.


----------



## ParisJeTadore

Don't lose hope Nectar! :hugs: I'm sure your spotting is not influencing your ability to conceive. Have you talked to your dr. about it?


----------



## Nectar

@ParisJeTadore - thanks so much! It means so much to hear from people who are going through similar things!

Yep I've been to my GP about it about 3 times and she keeps saying it is fine! I went off the pill Feb 2011 so right now I'm getting tests - I had ultrasound, 7dpo blood test and DH had semen analysis. Results on Monday and then I have app with fertility specialist in couple of weeks!

Well yesterday I felt really down because I had a tiny bit of spotting at 9dpo and I thought I was out but today I have none so I am crossing fingers and toes that it was implantation. We'll see I guess?


----------



## ParisJeTadore

Nectar said:


> @ParisJeTadore - thanks so much! It means so much to hear from people who are going through similar things!
> 
> Yep I've been to my GP about it about 3 times and she keeps saying it is fine! I went off the pill Feb 2011 so right now I'm getting tests - I had ultrasound, 7dpo blood test and DH had semen analysis. Results on Monday and then I have app with fertility specialist in couple of weeks!
> 
> Well yesterday I felt really down because I had a tiny bit of spotting at 9dpo and I thought I was out but today I have none so I am crossing fingers and toes that it was implantation. We'll see I guess?

I know I've said it before but I really wish I had seen this thread a few years back because spotting all the time really got to me (especially after five years of it consistently!). My dr. said the same thing, "You're fine!" and of course I thought, "You're wrong!" But he was right and I guess that's why I feel strongly that this one "issue" doesn't mean much in way of ttc. 

Good luck with your tests! I hope they are able help you get your :baby: soon. Fingers crossed for you and lots of :dust:

Feel free to pm me if you have any questions :)


----------



## Jelebi

I have always been spotting mid-cycle and also 2-3 days before AF came... when I got my BFP, I never once spotted. I too take B-complex and Vitex, so I assumed that maybe it's finally working. lol

Little did I know. :)


----------



## taylorxx

I NEVER get spotting before AF. On 6dpo, I had a small amount of light brown creamy cm on my undies. It only happened that one time and I didn't get it when I wiped. I believe that was implantation. Got my bfp at 9dpo xxx


----------



## CaT1285

Bump

Anyone else have a success story after spotting before AF each cycle?

This thread has made me feel a bit better about my consistent spotting. Just started spotting at 7DPO this cycle and am feeling down about it. Spotting is pretty much gone today, but still not feeling particularly hopeful.


----------



## Violeta

I did spotted as every month the month I got my :bfp: (which is this month!! :). I spotted for 5 days and then it stopped completely. I got my :bfp:the day after AF should have arrived. Good luck to everyone!!


----------



## gnyr

I'm a spotter. I've had brown spotting for 6-9 days before every AF since I can remember. I started thinking that there could be something wrong with me when me and my husband tried to become pregnant, but it took us only two cycles though! 

The cycle I became pregnant I started spotting as usual about 5 dpo so I lost hope and didn't pee on a stick until the evening before my AF should have arrived at 14dpo. By then, the spotting was much lighter which was very unusual for me...I got a strong positive that evening! :happydance: 
I continued spotting for a week or so after my BFP and then it stopped completely and now I'm 12 weeks pregnant.

Ladies...don't lose hope if you start spotting...your :bfp: might be just around the corner.


----------



## CaT1285

Yes, I should update this thread that I found out I was pregnant 3 days after I posted above. I was spotting as usual that cycle, so I had lost hope. It only took us three cycles to get pregnant, despite the spotting!

I spotted off and on until I was about 8 weeks along. Nothing since!


----------



## Nectar

Just updating with my story too! I got my BFP on an IVF cycle. I spotted every (BFN) cycle before that so when the spotting started at 12 or 13dpo I thought I was out. It even got very heavy and turned into full on bleeding for a day or so with strong cramps! BUT miraculously I wasn't out. I got my BFP and now here I am 24 weeks pregnant.

Don't let spotting (or bleeding even) put you off! Good luck x


----------



## ParisJeTadore

:happydance: I'm so happy to see that all of you ladies got bfp's!! Congrats and have happy and healthy pregnancies! I really hope this thread will help others in the future by giving them hope that all is well despite the nuisance of spotting.

I am 7 months postpartum, still breastfeeding so no period yet (which has been LOVELY!) but hoping when it does return that the spotting wont. Here's hoping...


----------



## Nectar

*ParisJeTadore *- I hope you're enjoying life as a mummy? Do you have a boy or a girl? I remember you helped me a lot in the early days of fertility testing etc. I'm pleased I can share my happy ending with you!


----------



## Babybex

Hi!

So, since December, I have always spotted 1-2 days before AF. Bbs hurt for 2-3 days, and then AF inevitably comes. Cycle is 30-31 days normally.

This month, I was supposed to start at 31 days, I haven't had ANY spotting, bbs have been sore for at least 4-5 days, normally don't have sensitive nipples, but they are noticeable now, and I had ewcm the last 2 days, and creamier today. I didn't test the 1st day of my missed period, bc last month it came at 32, but I used First Response on the 2nd missed day, and BFP! I took another test a few hours later, and same result! 

I had a feeling when I didn't spot, and bbs were sore for longer. Baby dust to all!!!


----------



## Lana Farrell

When I told other females in my family that i spot before every period they thought i was weird. This is very normal for me and has been for years now. I have endometriosis and believe its caused by this... However me and my fiancé were strong minded and new we wanted children so we ttc and amazingly I got pregnant almost straightaway (now have a 61/2 month old boy). BUT, we want to add to our family soon as possible before my condition worsens again. So we are ttc again, and no success as yet. I am due for my period in 6 days and right about now I normally have spotting for 6 days leading up to it! But it hasn't begun?! I am having CM everytime I wipe and feel quite wet. I had a positive OV test this month also and also had sex before and after. I'm really hoping this could mean I'm pregnant. I have done a test already but it was a BFN... I know this was silly of me as I'm not due for a week. 

(Before my last pregnancy I had my regular before period spotting and 3 days later had a BFP)

Does anyone else have regular spotting before their period and not had it as usual? 

Good luck to everyone!


----------

